# What a lovely pair.



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's a nice pattern for all you sock knitters to try.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff11/PATTlingerie.php


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow! Everything is awesome - pattern, color and Wool. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Wish I could.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow! Gorgeous and elegant :thumbup:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful. Thanks for the link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

They're absolutely lovely.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Gorgeous... too pretty for me to wear!!! My toes go thru socks all the time, grr...


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful work.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty so delicate looking. They would not last on my very large feet. I'm rough on socks.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: Beautiful !


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Now those are some classy socks! Beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Gorgeous socks.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are so beautiful.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely socks! :thumbup:


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

What beautiful socks! What yarn did you knit them in?


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow I really love these socks.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Beautiful socks!! Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

OH DEAR, I need to hurry and finish my current socks so I can make these. THANK YOU


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you. I was recently gifted a wine color, lace weight, silk yarn. I might just try these.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Would make a lovely different wedding shower gift!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

so beautiful!


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Those are lovely


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Really nice pair of socks! So elegant!


----------



## Marilyn Gross (Mar 6, 2011)

Those are truly lovely. I wish wish wish I could knit socks but those darn DPNs get me soooooo confused.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

They are lovely. I copied the pattern. It makes me want to try it. Faster than knitting a lace shawl or top or dress, it would be worth trying.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks. Great pattern.  !


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks. Great pattern.  !


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Such lovely sox. meant to be shown off and not walked on nor covered with (gasp!) shoes!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Very pretty &#128158;


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

These are beautiful. I have printed off the pattern and some day I plan to make them.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## LaJuan (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful !


----------

